# Drain too high for Disposal- what to do?



## Hushpuppy (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,
We have an issue with our plumbing. We're gut rehabbing our kitchen (see below), and now walls, floors, and cabinetry are installed. The problem is, our kitchen sink drain center is 19-1/2" above the floor. We have a 10" deep sink, practically 11" to the drain hole. Our garbage disposal is 6-1/2" from flange to center. Our cabinets are 34-1/2" tall. Doing the math, we see that 34-1/2 minus 11 minus 6-1/2 equals 17 inches. So our garbage disposal will have a drain 17" above the floor. This is 2-1/2" below the sink drain.

My questions are: What is standard kitchen sink drain height (is there one)? I'm sure we're not the only ones with this issue; how do plumbers usually handle the installation of a garbage disposal when its outlet is below the wall drain opening? And, looking at the picture, can you think of a way to handle this? We can't just lower the sink drain, obviously, and I don't think we can swap the sink drain tee with the 4-way tee below it somehow... perhaps we can put another tee in the line that shoots off to the left? And bring the sink drain into it instead of where it is right now? That drain on the left is for the dishwasher; it's required in our town. Finally, if all else fails, can we just get the water to drain uphill?  Just kidding.










Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

We set all kitchen sink drains at 15" off the rough floor, it just good practice.

You can not put the tee where your thinking, at least not by our code you can't. By our code you can't tie the sink drain in above the laundry vent, this makes a wet vent, for that to work you would need to increase the pipe size, 1 size larger for it to be legal.

But this is by my code, yours my be different.

How to fix, will not with out replumbing the entire drainage


----------

